# What's your current top 3?



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm still a newb and have made a point to try as many different sticks as possible and these are my current top 3 in no particular order. 

Padron 1964 anniversary (both natural and maduro) - this stick is super consistent and really stood out for me. I've heard many good things about them but it really surpassed my expectations.
Oliva V Melanio
LP No. 9

Looking fwd to see what are your top 3 so I can add to my "must try" list.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

LP No 9
Padron 1926 Serie (Maduro)
CAO MX2 + LP Undercrown tied


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Let's see how many times the same question can be asked in one week!!


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

And how many people list padron, liga, and opus


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

-Padron

-Liga

-Opus


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

capttrips said:


> Let's see how many times the same question can be asked in one week!!


Believe it or not, I actually went back 3 pages to see if there's a recent thread like this before creating this thread. I don't consider "Top 5 brands noone's ever heard of.", "What are your top 5 brands" the same thing as "What's your current top 3 cigars?". Care to share a link to the other threads with the same question posted this week?


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> -Padron
> 
> -Liga
> 
> -Opus


Beat me to it!

E.P. Carillo Edicion Limitada 2012
Undercrown / Man O' War Ruination
RP 15th anny


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Let's see how many times the same question can be asked in one week!!


Who cares? It's a forum and people like to post and make conversation. You're one to talk with the sheer volume of threads you start.

For me at the moment I'd say Liga #9 , Fuente Anejo, and for a cheap every day stick a Man O War Ruination.


----------



## Jesatl13 (Dec 21, 2011)

Quesada Espana corona
Padron '64 Principe maduro
Liga #9


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> -Padron
> 
> -Liga
> 
> -Opus


That's cause you are one of the cool kids......


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

TonyM said:


> Who cares? It's a forum and people like to post and make conversation. You're one to talk with the sheer volume of threads you start.
> 
> For me at the moment I'd say Liga #9 , Fuente Anejo, and for a cheap every day stick a Man O War Ruination.


I think the Ruination is a fantastic stick but you don't see a lot of people talking about them or listing them as a favorite. I bought a few on Cbid and after smoking one, bought more that night.


----------



## 705squat (Dec 23, 2010)

Padron 64 Maduro Exclusivo

My Father #1

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto

These are my top 3 right now.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

D307P said:


> That's cause you are one of the cool kids......


----------



## Danosbybey (Aug 18, 2012)

Opus X
Liga #9 
CAO American

Jack #7 
Crown Royal
Canadian Club


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Opus X xxx
Padron 1964
Anejo


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tatuaje fausto
Lfd dl chisel
Roma craft aquitaine


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

To the op, you've listed some pretty great sticks ( IMO). Keep at it and you'll find lots of new sticks to try. I've found that there are a lot of cigars around but only a few that are truly amazing. In the spirit of of your post I'd say add the dc Maximus to your "must try list" I've only had a few of them but really enjoyed them.


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks to all of you, because all you have done is create a master cheat sheet for a newbie's want list. Keep it up, I'm taking notes!


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> To the op, you've listed some pretty great sticks ( IMO). Keep at it and you'll find lots of new sticks to try. I've found that there are a lot of cigars around but only a few that are truly amazing. In the spirit of of your post I'd say add the dc Maximus to your "must try list" I've only had a few of them but really enjoyed them.


Thanks John. The whole purpose of this thread for me is to find new things to try that are recommended by other aficionados. Whenever I meet another cigar smoker, I always make a point to ask what they enjoy and take notes to make sure I give it a try. Word of mouth in my opinion is worth a lot more than the big poster at the B&M or sponsored articles/reviews. Hopefully this thread will become useful to other new smokers or even seasoned smokers who haven't ventured beyond their go-to stick as well. 
Some ppl are say that "Oh I'm sure everyone will say Padron, Liga, etc." and to me that means two things. 1. These companies are doing a great job with their marketing and 2. They have a good product to back it up.

I remember the first time I walked into a humidor, everything looked foreign to me. I had no idea where to start and bought a lot of random stuff that I wouldn't buy today at the recommendation of the store owner. So I joined the forums and read a lot of articles and guess what? My next trip to the shop I started recognizing a lot of the cigars. A lot of ppl raved about smokes like Padron's anniversary, family reserve, AF Anejo, LP etc...so am I most likely to try some random stick or something that multiple people recommended?

I've already added some to my must-try list and the dc Maximus is one of them :thumb:


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I will venture just slightly off of the beaten track, although Padron and Liga are included.

Liga FFP

Padron 26 maduro

La Aroma Mi Amor Reserva

Honorable mention for Headley Grange and the Non-reserva Mi Amor.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Triple A
Perdomo 20th Maduro
Ruination


or 

Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Estd (the biggest one)
MOW Virtue

or 

....


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

JDN Dark Corojo

anejo 46

My Father Cedros Deluxe Eminentes


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

LP 9
Anejo
RyJ Viejo


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

EP Carillo Core
JdN Antano
Tatuaje Fausto

... OK maybe they're not exactly my top 3, but I wouldn't mind picking any of them up at any time.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Man, that's tough. I'll say:

- InTheBedroom with Dr Laura Berman
- Ask Oprah's All Stars
- Don't Tell the Bride

Oh, wait, you mean top 3 cigars? Oh, you left it a little ambiguous. I thought you were talking about my top 3 new shows on the Oprah Winfrey Network (or OWN to us Oprah-postles).

Well then, right now it's:
- Padron 1926
- Illusione 88
- La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor

(Oh, and I attached the links to prove that I can't make this shit up. That's really what people are watching on that friggin' channel. God save us.)


----------



## Chrismd77 (Nov 21, 2012)

Only been smoking for a year but my top 3 are

1 - Liga T52
2 - Padron 1964
3 - Crowned Heads Four Kicks


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

Oliva Master Blends III
Tatuaje 2012 Cojonu
Padron 64


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

1. Herrera Esteli
2. Four Kicks
3. Tatuaje Havana #VI

Honorable Mention:
Padilla Habano


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

1. Padilla Miami
2. Alec Bradley Prensada
3. La Paulina El Dario Legendario


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

1. Padron 1964 Monarca
2. Padron 2000 maduro
3. Ortega Serie D Maduro/AF 858 Natural both for different reasons


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Oliva Melanio Torpedo
Alec Bradley Tempus
Camacho Connecticut


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Oliva V or Melanio
Hemingway Maduro
La Aroma de Cuba EE or Mi Amor

That's been my top smokes in the rotation for the last couple weeks, but its subject to change next week


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Tough to pick a top 3, but I would with
La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor
Oliva Serie V
Viaje Satori


----------



## tokenindian (Jan 25, 2013)

Nestor Miranda Special Edition (5.5x54 Connecticut).

I have such a variety in my humidor, but haven't had the time or nice enough weather to smoke em. I tried the Acid Kuba Kuba and didnt care for it, the one i had was very loosely packed and it just didnt burn right. I ended up dumping it after about 10 min.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 12, 2013)

Meh! Only 3??

1: Tatuaje Gran Cojonu
2: Padron 1964 Annv Imp
3: LFD Factory Press


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

At this time in my life, other than Opus-X and P.G. which are on going favorites, I have to say:

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 - 50 years Maduro Belicoso. Yum, Yum, Yum!

Cusano 18 Paired Maduro DC - Super Tasty!

Fuente Magnum RG44 - Amazing!


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

Today...
Partagas series d no 4
Padron core line maduro
oliva series v


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Lately I've been reaching for L40's, Daruma Mutante's, and Tat Blacks.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

i'm still a noob too, but have found a new attraction to lanceros and coronas. 

top 3 are :
1. tatuaje black label petit lancero
2. la duena petit lancero
3. la aroma de cuba robusto


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

I just realized all the ones I listed are lanceros or petite lanceros too lol.


----------



## devonbuy (Feb 22, 2013)

My top three:
1. Monte Cristo No.2
2. Romeo y Julieta Series A
3. Quorum from Nicaragua


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

I am still in the trying out whatever i can get my hands on stage also and i have a couple that i really llike but couldn't afford to smoke as an everyday but here are the ones i could

1. PAM 64
2. Tat black petit lancero
3. La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor ( i like the reserva also but i think the two are so similar the reserva is not worth the extra coin)

a very close 4th would be WOAM


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

On a serious note... My current Top 3

-El Primer Mundo Clase Reverva

-Rodrigo La Fortaleza

-RoMa Craft Aquitine EMH


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Padron 1926 80th
Liga Privada FFP
AF Sharks


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

My current top 3 right now
AF Anejo Shark
AF Don Carlos Lancero
Padron 1964 anniversary natural


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro 
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
LFD Air Bender Chisel


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

If you're still putting together a wish list, I'll list my top 3 excluding the Padron 1964 Aniversario Exclusivo Maduro

1. La Reloba Robusto Sumatra (Torpedo is very good as well)
2. Aging Room Quattro Maestro Box Pressed Torpedo
3. Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Maduro (TAA if you can find one of these)

Honorable Mention - Illusione Epernay Le Grande


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

Not seeing a whole lot of:

Graycliff
Erin Go Bragh
or Sosa

I guess that makes perfect sense.


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

LFD Mysterio Oscuro
Padron 1964 Aniversario Exclusivo Maduro
Padron #2000 or LP Papas Fritas (tie)


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Ancient Warrior said:


> Not seeing a whole lot of:
> 
> Graycliff
> .


I'm going to Nassau to do something different for Thanksgiving, and plan to visit the Graycliff factory and store in Atlantis. Which of their blends do you prefer?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> I'm going to Nassau to do something different for Thanksgiving, and plan to visit the Graycliff factory and store in Atlantis. Which of their blends do you prefer?


Sorry my friend, my comment was meant as sarcasm as I do NOT like graycliff cigars (or the other two I mentioned).

I would like to hear about the trip to the factory though.


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm also a fan of the Ruination, and wondered why I never see more about it. Great smoke and can be had for a really good price.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Ancient Warrior said:


> Sorry my friend, my comment was meant as sarcasm as I do NOT like graycliff cigars (or the other two I mentioned).
> 
> I would like to hear about the trip to the factory though.


LOL...Thanks for your honesty. I'll try the Pirate Sumatra (which is one I see often getting praised) before the trip to see. We both know many cigars don't live up to their hype. I'll get back in regards to the tour.


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

Padron 1964 Aniversario Exclusivo Maduro
LFD Mysterio Oscuro (special occasion)
Padron #2000 or LP Papas Fritas for daily


----------



## ebbo (Mar 13, 2013)

My top 3 right now would have to be
camacho triple maduro
Kristoff Maduro
humo jaguar


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

White owl grape
Phillies blunt
Black and Mild


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

JustinThyme said:


> White owl grape
> Phillies blunt
> Black and Mild


Wow :???: :shocked: (LoL) had one 'a those myself the other nite. gggr-e-e-a-a-t :eyebrows:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Wow :???: :shocked: (LoL) had one 'a those myself the other nite. gggr-e-e-a-a-t :eyebrows:


LMAO
You couldnt hog tie me and make me smoke any of those. I figured since everyone was posting pretty much the same things over and over Id be a wise a$$.


----------



## Kyusho00! (Aug 9, 2013)

I have Anjeo's, Opus X's and CC's but I would have to say my top 3 would be the ones I continue to go back too.

Tat Noella
Kristoff Maduro
Patagas short


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Kristoff Ligero Criollo Robusto
La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso
Padron 2000


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

My current rotation is:

Padron 64
Oliva melanio
RP decades

Will be replacing the decades with LP undercrowns shortly.


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> White owl grape
> Phillies blunt
> Black and Mild


I dunno, I'd have to kick out the Black & Mild and put Garcia Vega on top. As a newbie, I'm glad to see someone has pretty close to the same taste as me. Thanks for your input! 

(My post count aint that high, but I've been hanging out in the circus tent for a while, thanks for the laugh!) For my top three, I really can't decide. Deadwood Tobacco Sweet Jane is always #1 for me, and I don't even favor flavored cigars! Torano 59' or Crusano LXI (I know, cheap but I can't put em' down), and, and, and I think I'm going to have to blindly reach in one of my humidors tonight to see if I can pull out my new favorite. BTW, never had a padron. Cryin' shame aint it?


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

JustinThyme said:


> LMAO
> You couldnt hog tie me and make me smoke any of those. I figured since everyone was posting pretty much the same things over and over Id be a wise a$$.


:rotfl: That was supposed to be me straining and gritting my teeth while trying to say "Gre-a-a-a-t"! Glad we got a sense of Fun around here!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Only had one, but Anajo.
WOAM
Oliva V Maddy

Try the knock off version of Frosted Fakes. Carl the cat says, "They're purrrdy good."


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

great source of information here!


----------



## Buss (Jan 3, 2013)

Out of those I've smoked more than a few of...

L'atelier 56
Headly Grange Corona Gorda
Padron 3000


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm still a noob to cigars, but a few of my favorites are

Nica Libre
Herrera Esteli
Don Pepin Garcia


----------



## plenti0203 (Aug 15, 2013)

my favorites in the rotation for the last couple weeks... but these answers could change on a daily basis haha

padron 64 maddy

alec bradley black market

cao la traviata


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Nicarao
Opus X
Padron 64 or 26


----------



## 705squat (Dec 23, 2010)

So 6 months ago this was my top 3

Padron 64 Maduro Exclusivo
My Father #1 
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto

These are my top 3 right now.

Padron 64 Maduro Exclusivo
Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto
My Father #1

I'll try and revisit again in about 6 months


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

Diamond Crown Julius Caesar
Padron 1964
Romeo by RyJ


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

RoMa Craft Intemperance
DPG Black
Namakubi Ecuador 

...or something like that.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Here's my 3 I want on your To Try List
Padilla La Terezza Maduro
Any of the 3 AKA (American Kick Ass)
Perdomo Lot 23 maduro


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

So many great smokes...my top three...

1. Camacho Liberty (I freaking have a fetish for these!!!)
2. Liga Privada L40
3. Cain F Lancero


----------



## logelv (Aug 26, 2013)

Still trying to expand and try different ones since im a noob but the ones I currently can fall back on are

Villiger talanga
Nestor Miranda special selection
Esteban Carreras 211


----------

